# Biggest And Smallest



## Malersh (May 19, 2005)

If anyone has any info on the little 'un I'd be interested to hear it...oh and comments on the shot! My first day of taking digital shots so I'm happy to hear anything you have to say!


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

What a great shot Malersh







Love the contrast.

The small one looks like a Kienzle, a popular German brand









A quick google will offer you more on the history of the company.

All the best

Derek


----------



## Malersh (May 19, 2005)

Everyone is so nice around here...


----------

